# Difference Between DOW and DIMC



## M-D (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi, I'm having difficulty understanding the difference between DOW and DIMC. Is DIMC only for international students and DOW for local Pakistani's? What is the difference in the quality of education? Thanks in advance.


----------



## energetic (Nov 19, 2010)

muddasser said:


> Hi, I'm having difficulty understanding the difference between DOW and DIMC. Is DIMC only for international students and DOW for local Pakistani's? What is the difference in the quality of education? Thanks in advance.[/QUOTthere is no difference between dmc and dimc. . it comes under dow university of health scinces.DUHS has four medical colleges under its ambit. SIND MEDICALCOLLEGE, DOW MEDICAL COLLEGE, DOW INT'L MEDICAL COLLEGE AND SHAHEED BENAZIR MEDICAL COLLEGE. They have exactly the same curriculum and standard. The difference is only in admission procedure. In dimc they accept all students from abroad and even local from any province but payment of fee is in us dollors, where as in all other three colleges you have to fulfill following requirements.
> 1. you and your FATHER MUST BE DOMICILED IN SIND PROVINCE
> 2. You have to take an open entrance test.
> 3 Fee is in pak rupees.


----------

